# April 1st (share with us your April Fool's)



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## dmmj (Mar 31, 2012)

*RE: April 1st*

I wonder how many april fools threads we are gonna get?


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2012)

*RE: April 1st*

I usually always get taken. That's why I thought to get the jump on them with this thread. If we're aware, we'll be harder to fool. Right?


----------



## csk2summitt (Apr 1, 2012)

*RE: April 1st*

I have not made anyone fool yet. Please guys suggest some ideas!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 1, 2012)

*RE: April 1st*



emysemys said:


> I usually always get taken. That's why I thought to get the jump on them with this thread. If we're aware, we'll be harder to fool. Right?



Spoil sport! There goes my yearly fun.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2012)

*RE: April 1st*



csk2summitt said:


> I have not made anyone fool yet. Please guys suggest some ideas!!!!!!!!



Hi csk2summitt: Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?

There's always the one: Mom! Come quick...I think someone broke into your car!!

or: Better take a look at your tortoise habitat. Looks like you've got something in there. (its your tortoise!! April fool)


----------



## bigred (Apr 1, 2012)

*RE: April 1st*

I just fooled my wife, it rained here last night and the ground is very wet still. I called my wife at work and told her one of our huge trees fell in our backyard - I told her it was probably because the ground was wet.
Made her wait awhile and then pulled the April fools


----------



## froghaven5 (Apr 1, 2012)

*RE: April 1st*

Posted on my facebook that we were getting a mini cow that I finally talked hubby into getting.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2012)

*RE: April 1st*

I've seen miniature donkeys. They're the cutest little things!!! If I had the money, I'd get one. 

I know your post is a joke, but do you know if there IS a miniature cow? I'll bet that's pretty cute too.


----------



## froghaven5 (Apr 1, 2012)

*RE: April 1st*



emysemys said:


> I've seen miniature donkeys. They're the cutest little things!!! If I had the money, I'd get one.
> 
> I know your post is a joke, but do you know if there IS a miniature cow? I'll bet that's pretty cute too.



Yes they are real. This is the link I posted. http://www.mbfarviewfarm.com/Miniature-Jersey-Cows.htm


----------



## terryo (Apr 1, 2012)

OK...my son got me. You know that spray thingie that's next to the faucet on the kitchen sink? Well, he closed the trigger with a rubber band and had it aimed toward whoever turned on the faucet...ME! I went to get water to boil the pasta for Sunday dinner, and when I turned on the faucet water sprayed all over ME. Ha..Ha...very funny...NOT!! You can only imagine how my April Fools day was when I had all 5 boys living at home.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2012)

I've seen that one on America's Funniest Videos, Terry. I agree...NOT funny!! But it was funny on TV because the wife did it to the husband and he fell for it, not just once, but over and over again. Needless to say, he was pretty mad.


----------



## Laura (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.news10.net/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=187411

well it was so NOT funny... but the link above is a News link.. we had a person call in a bomb threat or two.. and much more... 
its not the first time he has done something like this.. and they say they cant make him stop. really? I hope he gets help, and his parents help as well.. not so much now.. they dont answer the door and say the police are harrasing him... HELLO!!!!!


----------



## TylerStewart (Apr 1, 2012)

My April Fools joke was on my 9 year old son Hunter this year. Brief history: His mom and I were married and divorced back in 2002-2005 and he bounces back and fourth between us, a week with us, week with her. She's still un-married, and I've got 3 more young boys with my wife Sarah. 

On the drive home from grandma's house tonight, I staged a fake phone call with his mom, arguing about her leaving town. When I got off the phone, he asked "what was that all about?" I told him "your mom just said she is moving to Florida tomorrow, and getting married (to her current boyfriend). But you're staying here with me in Nevada." There was about a 5 second, silent pause, and then he yelled "Dad! She has my soccer jersey and knee pads!" We started laughing so hard that he eventually knew it was a joke, but his initial reaction was priceless.


----------



## Laura (Apr 1, 2012)

Look up Dexter cattle... they are minis.. and belted ones too! very cute!


----------



## froghaven5 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thought it was funny that so many people were oblivious to it.

http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2012/04/01/an-april-fools-joke-that-sends-a-message-in-center-city/


----------

